# New Outback Owner - Happy Camper!



## outdorsz (May 20, 2006)

Hi...I just received my new 2006 Outback a few weeks ago. I chose the 26RLS floor plan - rear sofa with large rear window (lets in extra light and the beauty of the outdoors), with the Havana interior. The interior of the trailer looks just like the picture in the 2006 brochure...nice! I've been camping in a pop-up trailer for the past 10 years...thought it was about time to upgrade! I'm looking forward to learning from the experienced Outback owners on this site.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site and CONGRATS on the new Outback. We also came up from a pop-up trailer...your camping experience has just move to FIRST CLASS!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, outdrsz!* action 
That's one sweet Outback you have there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome outdorsz to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 26RLS
Post often









Don


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

action Congratulations outdorsz and Welcome to Outbackers!







I had a pop-up and loved it but I love my Outback soooooo much more!







Enjoy and post often!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and congradulations action

10 years in a pop up, I want to know when you say for the first time, we should have done this years ago







The quiet when you sleep will be the nicest part.

John


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Outdorz,

Congratulations on the New Outback 26RLS. We have the same model and just love it. The back windows are great. Another great thing about this model is the two 40 gal grey tanks.









Happy Outbacking!!!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

outdorsz said:


> I've been camping in a pop-up trailer for the past 10 years...thought it was about time to upgrade!
> [snapback]112852[/snapback]​


I only lasted 2 years in a pop-up before I fell in love with the OB.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

outdorsz,

Welcome and congrats on your new TT!









Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome outdorsz,

We too had a popup, 7 years. The Outback has moved camping to a new level.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

nonny said:


> action Congratulations outdorsz and Welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see Nonny and her dancing bannanas are back









Welcome to the site, and congrats on you new purchase. I know you will enjoy it!

Bill


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome! Welcome! Welcome!

You will love your camper as much next year as you do right now. Maybe more! Feel free to ask lots and lots of questions. I hope you can find a group of Outbackers near you and see how everyone works with their floorplans. I like to steal ideas all the time.

Reverie


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to the group! Always good help to be found here!

Jeff


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the Outbackers and congrats on your new camper. Many of us moved up from a pop up and couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

congratulations action 
Welcome to outbackers 
Have fun in your new tt

willie


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

As a representative of the Midwest as an Outback owner....hiya! Welcome! We also came from the pup ranks...you're not going to believe how your camping experience is about to improve!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome and congratulations, that is a very nice model you have chosen, of course when it is an Outback, they are all nice!


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Congrats and welcome to the OB family.

Check our OB forums often ... I'm sure you will learn quite a bit. I know I have/am.

Mike


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

action *welcome* action 
and







*congrats on the new outback *









we to had a popup for 10 years, since getting the outback we have not looked back.

darrel


----------

